# downgrading vista to XP Packard Bell ML61



## t3chfre4k (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello.

I've got a Packard Bell ML61-B-700NCD 
here's a link to vista drivers and specs
http://support.packardbell.com/se/item/index.php?pn=PC22QD0091&g=2000

I've managed to get the ATI Radeon HD3470 to work
and the synaptics mouse drivers, but I can't manage to get the wireless network adapter to work nor the hdmi audio to work.

Help appreciated =)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

Not alot of info for XP drivers, but this is what I found:
Drivers:

Driver Download Support Page:
http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/index.php?pn=PC22QD0091&g=2000

System Specs:
http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/index.php?pn=PC22QD0091&g=1400
and
http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/index.php?i=spec_mainboard_kamet_am&ppn=PC22QD0091

Video ATI Mobility Radeon (HD3470):
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp

Ralink Wireless Lan (RT73 RT25XX):
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=7415110000&ppn=PB60B00101
Not the same model as yours, but it may work

Realtek Lan(RTL8102E):
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3

You must have XP SP2 installed. You may have issues installing the driver if you have SP3
Microsoft UAA Driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...for-High-Definition-Audio-Download-42031.html
Install this before the sound driver

Realtek Audio (ALC272):
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

I hope you have a backup of your Vista OS just incase.

Hope this helps
Bill


----------

